# Dubstep Musikquellen



## BossRulE (28. Oktober 2010)

Hey ^-^

Würde mich mal interessieren (solltet ihr Dubstep hören und Quellen kennen) wo ihr so eure neuesten Sounds herkriegt. Habt ihr ne Homepage, nen YouTube Channel, Forum etc cc.?

Würde mich auf Antworten freuen, Google schickt mich nur zu Radiostreams von welchen ich mehr als genug habe 

MfG Boss!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich höre eher weniger Dubstep , aber falls du sie noch nicht kennst, solltest du dir Mt Eden auf Youtube mal anhören, sind gute Sachen mit bei, besonders der "Remix" von Omen ist gelungen (funzt bei mir nicht mehr :<). Ansonsten kann ich dir auch ROUT empfehlen , hier die My Space-Seite. Die Sachen von ihm find ich auch nicht schlecht. 

Falls du auch auf Rock bzw. Hardcore stehst, kann ich dir auch Enter Shikari  nahelegen. Die mischen Hardcore (Progressiv) Rock mit Techno-Elementen wie Dubstep und Co. Nennt sich dann Happy-Hardcore.

Hoffe das reicht erstmal.


----------



## painschkes (28. Oktober 2010)

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCmO-C9D3zE

mMn. ein absolut geiler Track ;-)

Wenn du das Video offen hast einfach mal rechts an der Seite durchklicken :-)_


----------



## BossRulE (28. Oktober 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also ich höre eher weniger Dubstep , aber falls du sie noch nicht kennst, solltest du dir Mt Eden auf Youtube mal anhören, sind gute Sachen mit bei, besonders der "Remix" von Omen ist gelungen (funzt bei mir nicht mehr :<). Ansonsten kann ich dir auch ROUT empfehlen , hier die My Space-Seite. Die Sachen von ihm find ich auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Falls du auch auf Rock bzw. Hardcore stehst, kann ich dir auch Enter Shikari  nahelegen. Die mischen Hardcore (Progressiv) Rock mit Techno-Elementen wie Dubstep und Co. Nennt sich dann Happy-Hardcore.
> 
> Hoffe das reicht erstmal.



MtEden kenn ich mittlerweile auswendig, kann selbst die Beats auswendig summen  ROUT werd ich mir mal reinziehn 




painschkes schrieb:


> _http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OCmO-C9D3zE
> 
> mMn. ein absolut geiler Track ;-)
> 
> Wenn du das Video offen hast einfach mal rechts an der Seite durchklicken :-)_



Einer meinen mom Favo-Songs


----------



## 2boon4you (3. November 2010)

UKF Dubstep immer Top Tracks dabei


----------

